# Pictures. Of. Trent. STACKED!



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I know a few threads of mine back a few people were asking for pictures of Trent stacked. Being the lazy person I am and Trent being the "No I SHAN'T stand still" puppy that he is, we don't have any good stacked pictures. Our attempts are rather pathetic. But a few days ago I decided we might as well do it, just for kicks. So I grabbed my sister and my camera and Trent and said "today is the day. we will get a stacked picture out of you" >.> We've tried to stack him out of the blue - if he was especially tired after we played with another dog, I might randomly try to get him to stack. But this is the first time we actually seriously decided we are going to try to stack him.

And these are the results (don't laugh to hard, I was actually pretty proud...)

* DISCLAIMER: I WAS wearing pants. They were just short shorts and my t-shirt was extra big and baggy. It was hot, and we were inside the whole day. 

Decide who looks sillier, me or Trent, in these attempted stack pictures*

Trent: "Oh dear doG what is my cwazy Mommy doing now?"









Trent: WHOO!!
Me: WHOO! Stacked picture!
My sister: *zooms in and cutz off ears*
*smashes head in wall*










MORE TO COME!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

We both look a lot cooler in these! =P Moving it outside

Getting Darker + Sister switching settings to take quicker pictures + lame camera = grainy, poor quality pictures

This would've been great, if I hadn't had my stinkin hand there to move his leg. GAH









Trent: "Mommy, get your hand off me please, you're ruining my handsome looks"









Trent: "There we go!"
Me: "WHOOO!"










MORE TO COME!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

YAY!! He's so handsome  Show dog on the way  He's definitely got the signature slope! He's so pretty


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

That's tough work! We threw a ball around, and then tried again. It's about 8:00 p.m. now, and getting darker, so we turned the flash on.

Trent: "BAHAHA. Me sooo pwosessed. Aren't I shtill cute, though?"
Me: "Dummy, the GSD standard calls for DARK colored eyes."









Trent:  "That's eye color discrimination. FINE! Don't see my eyes, then!"










ONE MORE BATCH!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

he is so pretty!!! the ones outside, he look great!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Hallie and Cherryhill! We'd never last 2 seconds in the show ring, though. But he's my pretty boy and stacking was a good experience. 

These were the results of our long stacking day - my two favorite photos. Ignore that I look weird in them. Yes, I am wearing a shirt that says "Let Peace In". Very cool. 

Side:









Showing his head! And I look semi-normal! He still has the possessed eyes (darn flash), and his front leg is a bit off, but we tried.









This gives me so much more respect for the show people and anyone else who stacks their dogs like it's nothing. Thanks for looking!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

the first one of the last post is my fav. he look awesome there!!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

It's mine, too! Except for my wacky legs.

New picture for the pedigree database, that's for sure 

I also realized I shouldn't have worn black because it doesn't show his topline very well if I had wanted a critique or someone to look at his conformation (or lack thereof). This stacking business is HARD. Especially with a 6 month old puppy who's never really done it before.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think you both did great for a first try...wonder what Xeph will have to say...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'd love to hear her opinion, too and mebbe get some pointers but she's not on these parts of DF as much. Oh well, we can't all spend our whole lives on DF  *cough*I need a life that doesn't involve something dog-y*cough*


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Thanks! I'd love to hear her opinion, too and mebbe get some pointers but she's not on these parts of DF as much. Oh well, we can't all spend our whole lives on DF  *cough*I need a life that doesn't involve something dog-y*cough*


I just need a life!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

*yells* XXXXEEEEEPPPPHHHHH get your butt in here!

Eq, he is gorgeous. He is turning into such a HUNK! 

Now all we need is Trent agility pictures when he gets a little older.. *nudge**wink* Sorry, that's just the addiction coming out again..


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He's growing up so fast and really coming along. You must be so proud!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are so great! Trent is turning into such a handsome boy!

I think those are great photos for a "first try". Your probably doing a LOT better than I would! 

I really like the last one. I think that one is my favorite... I'm not sure though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahaha that looked like fun! I want to try with Nia now but since she's spayed and never will be show dog, maybe not haha. Plus she still has her spay shaved belly so her fur's all ugly.

Trent is so handsome, I just love his back! What a pretty dog. I want to steal him hehe


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i LOVE trent! he is such a handsome dog  great pictures. i would never be able to do that with my guys.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

His really nice! I love him. His angles are pretty. I love his head. His feet are amazing.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What a good looking boy! I love how his body looks so grown up but there's still that puppy face on him. Love love LOVE his tight feet! Great pics Equinox!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone! He's really starting to fill out, and I'm always taken aback by how much he's grown and changed. Still a silly puppy, though.

Thanks for the compliments on his structure and feetsies. They're stinky as anything, though. 

missmutt, I actually did have some agility action shots, but some were just TOO dark and grainy (bad lighting inside the room for my low tech camera). We might take an agility class later, though, with Trent's enthusiasm for the tunnel and dog walk and chute, so it may be sooner than you think!



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hahaha that looked like fun! I want to try with Nia now but since she's spayed and never will be show dog, maybe not haha. Plus she still has her spay shaved belly so her fur's all ugly.
> 
> Trent is so handsome, I just love his back! What a pretty dog. I want to steal him hehe


Trent will never ever be a show dog either. He's 100% working lines and the other show dogs would outshine him  The big snip is coming at 2 years. 

Trent says he will happily and readily go home with you if peanut butter and string cheese is included in the deal!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great job with the photos. You did this all in a short time? Teaching a dog to stack takes practice. Some day just for giggles I am going to try to get my dog to stand like that. I do not think he will do it. It just doesn't look comfortable to me but I know the dogs get used to it. Your dog is VERY handsome.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Show him in UKC


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Inga said:


> Great job with the photos. You did this all in a short time? Teaching a dog to stack takes practice. Some day just for giggles I am going to try to get my dog to stand like that. I do not think he will do it. It just doesn't look comfortable to me but I know the dogs get used to it. Your dog is VERY handsome.


Thanks!

I did some stacking in the afternoon for around 45 minutes (earlier pictures in the house) after Trent got his walk, then took him out later that night for 10 or so pictures by the elementary school. Then we threw a ball around until it got dark, and snapped another 5 pictures or so. All in all, didn't take too long. Trent self stacks quite a lot (especially if I don't have my camera on me!) so he didn't mind. He never held a position for longer than 10 seconds or so. 

Before I had Trent, I never thought I'd actually stack my GSD xD Darn peer pressure!



Foyerhawk said:


> Show him in UKC


I'd feel pretty silly! Professional handlers (though I know UKC's more laid back than AKC) vs me with my working line boy. Not sure I COULD imagine Trent in the show ring if I tried, too! He's not into the whole gaiting, stacking thing. Agility, he could definitely do. Showing? Not so sure. But it'd sure be fun to get the experience, wouldn't it?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I think professional handlers are against the rules in UKC. Only reason I will try it! lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok so today I tried to stack Carsten like you Shepherd people. His feet kept slipping out from under him. I know that part of that is the fact that he is relatively short back in comparison to most shepherds. Conformation really plays a part. I also noted his topline didn't seem to slope down like the Shepherds. I think your dog did great picking it up so quickly. Carsten was like "mama, what is the point?" ha ha


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> Actually, I think professional handlers are against the rules in UKC. Only reason I will try it! lol


Yeah, it's much more laid back in the UKC. I think it'd be a great registry for people who just want to show 'for fun'.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

